# Miralax works but incomplete Help!



## Mary5 (Apr 17, 2006)

This is the 3rd time I am trying the Miralax and it is finally working-to a point. I have been taking either 2 or 3 cupfuls at night before bed. In the morning I will go. There is lots of gas and gurgling and other noises. The problem is that then I continue to go all day so it it working, in bits and pieces! In between there is bloating and noises. To those out there who take Miralax What dosages? Do you take only at night or during the day? And, do you take anything with it so that you just like have breakfast and go and eliminate everything that should be eliminated? thanks


----------



## Bazzy (Jan 18, 2009)

I've been taking Miralax for about a year now. I take 1 and a half cups everyday at either dinner or lunch. I don't know your age so you may need different doses, but I am 14. It works sometimes, but there are still plenty of days where I don't go. I'm considering upping my dose to 2 cups if my doctor lets me. I can't eat breakfast because it will cause me pain, so I can't answer your last question.


----------



## sherri (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi there, I have been taking Miralax for a little over a year now, 1 capful at night before bed and it was working really good until about 2 months ago. I have started having more problems now and I was wondering if it has kind of quit working as good for me or if I need to up my dosage.


----------



## italianangel (Aug 25, 2009)

I just got Miralax but it says on the bottle 1 dose which is 17 grams once a day....You can take more?


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

" can you take more than 17 grams?" yes.I take 34 grams twice a night. i also take milk of mag and I think what really helps is that I am also on reglan. taht moves stuff through me quicker. this has been the " cure" for me.I recommend taking it at night b/c it makes your tummy gurggle alot. my hubby says he hears my tummy all night!!! i dont b/c i am asleep!!! LOLGod blesslori


----------

